# any tips?



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

Alright, now that I actually have some $$, i will start modifing my car slightly. On the list is a set of smoked signals for up from (anyone know if a set is made for the rear, or should i do it myself?). Also, i would like to finally do a cone filter conversion but, i have heard people say no to the TAP kit. Who else sells them? Where can I get a good heatshield?


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: any tips? (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alright, now that I actually have some $$, i will start modifing my car slightly. On the list is a set of smoked signals for up from (anyone know if a set is made for the rear, or should i do it myself?). Also, i would like to finally do a cone filter conversion but, i have heard people say no to the TAP kit. Who else sells them? Where can I get a good heatshield?[HR][/HR]​Tint the rear lenses yourself. Get the spray or use window tint. Cone filter is good, I had no problems with TAP. As for the heatshield, I have never heard of one made for an Audi, but you can create your own from Home Depot for a minimal price. Go on the 80-90-CQ forum on AudiWorld, and search "heatshield VTAudi" He built a custom one, you'll find pictures and details.
Good luck,
Primo


----------



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

*Re: any tips? (Primos90Sport)*

http://www.euro-car-service.com/ 
This is where I got the kit for my 20vt. Great staff, these guys know what they are talking about. The head of the Audi department, IIRC, is an avid 200q20v entusiast.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (Fusion)*

Euro-Car-Service is just a TAP vendor so they don't really offer any new products that TAP doesn't.
The reason I don't like the TAP kit for the cone filter is that it is way overpriced and doesn't have a heat shield or really anything special that makes it worth $100.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (billzcat1)*

Hey, I got a set of clear corners you can have. $50. Once my projector lights are delivered.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (Power5)*

Power5, let me check the price again on the smoked lights. I think they were only $80, but I don't know if shiping was inclcuded. I think the smoked would look better with my black. You doing anything on the weekend of the 6 and 7? Wanna maybe go for a drive?I'll keep in touch.
I saw the thread about the heat shield and I think that is how I will do it.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (blkaudicq)*

I have a broken wheel so a drive on a tiny stock rim won't be much fun. I still can't find any distributors of AEZ that aren't expensive. Personally I think the clear fronts and tinted tails would look great. I think it would look alittle odd to just have clear headlights and smoked corners, but that's just me.
Maybe I can get one of my bros cars for a drive though. We will see. Still will be needing that clutch work. Found a kit for $253 delivered to my door. Sachs. That plus the new lights, plus the new wheel, plus TT seat install, plus short shifter, plus exhaust header, plus power brake booster, plus suspension, is stsrting to hurt the wallet.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (Power5)*

Sounds like you got your work cut out. I'm gonna get one of those short shifters also after I see they work. Which lights are you getting? the RS2? Let me know if you find a car. What happened to your wheel?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (blkaudicq)*

What you want is a set of these, but I'm afraid they are rare as hen's teeth these days.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (PerL)*

Dude those Tresers are NICE...too bad they are 100% not available


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (billzcat1)*

I would LOVE a set of lights like that for my car! Too bad my money tree died a few months ago... The rims look pretty good on that car, from what I can see. What mirrors are those? they look more rounded than mine.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: any tips? (blkaudicq)*

Those are Porsche side view mirrors.
Standard on S2 and RS2's.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (TabulaRasa)*

Dude those are the 993 mirrors off the last series of Porsche 911s - IIRC standard on RS2 but NOT standard on S2s - the S2 still had standard CQ mirrors.
Oh BTW - as far as those tails go - "yes, they will be mine. Oh yes, they will be mine" *drool*


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (billzcat1)*

Anyone know if they make a replacement for the tube that goes from the throttle body to the mass air sensor? (preferably aluminum). Also, who sells the lenses for the side mirrors at a good price? my blue on the drivers side is comming off. Pass. side is good.
One more thing. I need to get a sticker off the back window. The prevois owner put it on the inside. It crosses 2 0r 3 of the defroster strips. Anyone have any good ways to get it off w/o killing my drefrosters?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (billzcat1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dude those Tresers are NICE...too bad they are 100% not available





















[HR][/HR]​You just have to watch German Ebay. Use Treser or "audi rückleuchten" as search word.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
One more thing. I need to get a sticker off the back window. The prevois owner put it on the inside. It crosses 2 0r 3 of the defroster strips. Anyone have any good ways to get it off w/o killing my drefrosters?[HR][/HR]​Use a hairdryer, the heat will make the glue melt so you can peel it off. Clean with solvent and soft cloth afterwards.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (PerL)*

COOL!!!, I never thought of that! I will try that tommarow, THX!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (blkaudicq)*

No prob. I did the same thing on my old '84 80q as some fool had stuck one of theose big, ugly stick on 3rd brake lights right over the "quattro" script in the heater element. No damage done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (PerL)*

Dude I HAVE been watching German Ebay....the Tresers that always show up are for an 80 B4 limo or avant, never a Typ89 CQ








Trust me I have had the searches saved for quite a while lookin - that's what my pidgin German and the online translator have been searchin for forever!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (billzcat1)*

You could try to posted a wanted ad on http://www.audi-coupe.de


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (PerL)*

PerL, i just got the sticker off! Thank you so much for the tip with the hairdryer, worked great! Took less than 5 minutes!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (blkaudicq)*

Good for you, my man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (PerL)*

dude my German's not good enough that I would want the public to see it














Although that is a good site I have spent a bit o time there







Thanks for the suggestions tho!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (billzcat1)*

I'm willing to believe that the Germans actually do understand English. If not, try to ask *nop* or *Eolair* for help. They are both Germans, Eolair is easy to find in the Car Lounge, while nop is a Passat owner in "Passat - other models".


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: any tips? (PerL)*

actually I'm doin ok on German Ebay - the first pair I've caught came on today - 480 Euros







Gotta save my pennies!








[edit] most Germans speak better english than my graduating high school class....but I will try my best to be polite










[Modified by billzcat1, 8:42 AM 3-30-2002]


----------

